# UPDATE 90cm ADA/ADG client tank



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

A long time ago I posted some first phase shots of this tank (back in April/May or so??)-- I forget. But I recently shot it again. The tank is doing very well and interestingly gets next to NO liquid fertilization. This client has the same bottle of Step and Brighty K I gave her last summer. She travels a lot and just generally does not remember to dose the tank when she feeds the fish. I also have got in the routine of only doing every 10-14 days water changes on this tank, and it has done very well with no algae present whatsoever.

Substrate is full ADA-- Aqua Soil, Power Sand SPECIAL M, Tourmaline BC and BRIGHT SAND decorative sand. 
Lighting is ADA GRAND SOLAR I (2 X 36 watt PC and 1 X 150 HQI, all 8000K).























































Oh I found the Day 1 shot from April 29. So the tanks is about 9 months old now. Wow-- seems like years ago.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice piece of work. Very Amano-ish.  And for the fact that it gets little fertilization.

When are we going to start working together? Have not heard back from Mike since his email to us back in August 06.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Very nice Jeff. Once again you have proven that "practice makes perfect."  

I am having a similar experience with a lack of water column dosing. I have skipped dosing for a few weeks in a high light/CO2 tank and the only thing I have noticed was the green spot algae that was present disappeared and did not return. 

My Rotala Macrandra is even gowing well though I think it could use more color. Any tips on this plant from your end?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Looks good Jeff. There are a lot of levels and depth there. I like it!

Honest question: how often do you have to trim and what does maintenance involve? Like, how do you maintain the size of that java fern and do pull up, trim and replant the _Lobelia_ every time?


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Very nice Jeff  I love moss foregroud with bright sand. Nice photo too (good for contest  )

Any info about lighting period?
You say no liquid fertilizers...hard to belive, no K ?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

all i can say is WOW!!!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks great and one really appreciates it with reference to the original 9 month layout, it's matured to almost perfection. Excellent photography too.

I guess the evident plant health with the lean water column is testiment to the ADA substrate system. Imagine the growth if the ADA Step series, K etc. were dosed too with weekly water changes!

The fact that such results can be acheived with so little maintenance is refreshing and reassuring to see.

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Amsterdam (Sep 17, 2006)

Realy nice tank!
What are the demensions? 90x?x? 

Since i never saw one of this tanks in "live" , i allways wonder if there is any photoshop involved, with this beautiful pictures.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

very nice tank !


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow, I've been waiting for an update on this tank, it looks awesome Jeff!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank everyone. 

Overfloater: R. macranda is a tough one to get just right. It seems to really vary with different conditions. If an option, I would dose ECA from ADA to improve its overall color, especially red. 

dennis: this tank is definitely low-maintenance in my opinion. I'll spend 45 minutes or so each visit (which is weekely some weeks, and every two weeks sometimes-- this tank even went almost 1 month with no water change while I was in Japan-- the client just topped it off. I expected it to look terrible when I finally got back to it, but it actually hung in there really well.)
I have trimmed the Rotala green several times, and Eleocharis vivipara is always a bit tedious to keep under control, but other than that I have really just let it go. Of course removal of dead/fading leaves. 
Java Fern is one I prune larger leaves every time to control the size. It seems to almost become "trained" over time, or maybe it's the higher light keeps it smaller. I for sure try to achieve a uniform look with it and simply do not "allow" it to get big. 

Norbert: Photoperiod is standard 10 hours per day with PC for 4 hours, HQI and PC for 4 hours, and back to just PC for last 2 hours. 
I know- little ferts including K sounds suspicious, but I this one has done really well. I do dose pretty heavy K after water change, ADA BRIGHTY K full daily dose, but after that, it's pretty sporadic. The client does dose sometimes, but very random and not everyday. 

Amsterdam: Dimensions are 90cm X 45cm X 45cm. 

I use a Digital SLR camera and shoot "RAW" file, so I have to do some post-processing in Photoshop. Photoshop is simply part of digital photography, just like developing film with chemicals with a traditional film camera. I do not add anything that is not there, though.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Jeff what dosage would you recommend for the ECA? I have a bottle on hand but I can't seem to find anything on dosing.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

ECA dosage is included in the package instructions (an those are in English thanks goodness). A full, post water change dose comes out to about 2 drops per gallon.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

jsenske said:


> ECA dosage is included in the package instructions (an those are in English thanks goodness). A full, post water change dose comes out to about 2 drops per gallon.


My instructions are in Japanese. I wrote you about this but I'm sure you can't possibly remember. 

What is the recommendation for daily dosing?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

There should have been an insert in the box-- not on the back of the box, but anyway...
I have never had a need to dose everyday, but if i were I guess I would cut it back to 1/2 to 1/4 the weely dose. I would let observation be my guide more than anything on that one.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

My insert was in Japanese  Thanks for the info.


----------

